# How far do ducks usually fly to feed???



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

how far do ducks usually fly to feed. the reason i ask is that i can never really find them. all opinions appreciated


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As far as they need to. Sometimes 1/4 mile, sometimes close to 10.

The best time to spot them is the last 30 minutes before sundown. They're all very active at that time.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I would say an average feeding flight will probably go for 4 or 5 miles, but this depends a lot on what there is around for available food sources... I have seen some night flights in South Dakota that would carry 30-40k birds over a stretch of 15 miles+ both morning and evening. Good question. Curious what you other guys have seen.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

All depends where the food is at that can support a shiz load of ducks.

It's kinda like how far would you drive to get a good meal/beer?


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Once I followed feeding mallards all the way from Lake Audubon to the old Radar base south of Minot. That's a long way. It was like "who are these guys anyway?" They knew exactly where they wanted to go. Once they got to the field, they dropped into it like rocks.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

In late season is the time to go hunt them then there is tons out in the fields, around here.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

last year we watched thousands of mallards that had it set up just right, they were grouped up a quarter mile from the nearest shore out in a lake, and their feeding field was only about another quarter mile from shore. after they cleaned that one out they had to go a little farther but it was tough hunting in that tiny range.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I guess like everyone said, as far as they have to. A few years back there was a big group of mallards using the east end of Sak and were flying to a cornfield between Velva and Ruso, that wasn't harvested, just worked under. That was in late December. Thats the farthest I've ever seen!


----------

